# R23 Vermeer rake



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've searched here and found a few little threads regarding an R23 rake, but wanted a little more up to date info. I wanted a rotary rake, but after my thread on that, kinda decided against it as I don't need something else to slow me down, I'm slow enough already. I realize the 2300 or 2800 is newer/heavier, but how has performance been with the 23? Cost is an issue otherwise I'd buy a new R2300 or a Twinstar.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I've searched here and found a few little threads regarding an R23 rake, but wanted a little more up to date info. I wanted a rotary rake, but after my thread on that, kinda decided against it as I don't need something else to slow me down, I'm slow enough already. I realize the 2300 or 2800 is newer/heavier, but how has performance been with the 23? Cost is an issue otherwise I'd buy a new R2300 or a Twinstar.


 I'm of no help on the r23 but if you decide you want to spend a little more I have a Twinstar that I bought new this year for sale. Unfortunately it's just not going to work out for me here in the humid south. I know I'm going to take a bad loss on it to sell it. I guess I'm going to give a double rotary a try and hopefully I will be more pleased.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm betting you need a lot more $ than I can justify. $8,000 is about my limit, can't buy much of a Twinstar on tractorhouse for that 

I'm still buying dad out on his share of the cows and machinery, so my budget is pretty low. That's why I'm going back to small squares and pretty much giving up on large rounds, can't afford the hit.

Just for kicks and giggles, is your rake a 6 bar or 7? I like the idea of being able to life the baskets in the headlands. What hydraulic flow is required to run it? A buddy of mine plans on adding a reservoir and PTO pump so we can use most any tractor we have.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you looking for a R23 or R23A? They're good rakes and are worth owning in my opinion. Also the John Deere 705 is the same thing just painted green. I believe you can get a good one under 7500


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I'm betting you need a lot more $ than I can justify. $8,000 is about my limit, can't buy much of a Twinstar on tractorhouse for that
> I'm still buying dad out on his share of the cows and machinery, so my budget is pretty low. That's why I'm going back to small squares and pretty much giving up on large rounds, can't afford the hit.
> Just for kicks and giggles, is your rake a 6 bar or 7? I like the idea of being able to life the baskets in the headlands. What hydraulic flow is required to run it? A buddy of mine plans on adding a reservoir and PTO pump so we can use most any tractor we have.


 Yeah, I figured my rake would be a good bit over your budget. If you hear on anyone that is looking for one though be sure and tell them about mine. The one I have is a 7 bar. Takes 12 gpm to run it but there was a kit that could be added to the rake that reduced the required flow to 8 gpm I think.

Small squares are the only way to make any money on hay here as well.....I figured up in your area round bales would bring a good price.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Over by Cy, big rounds are King, but my dairies like squares, big or little. I have a custom guy do my big squares, but most of my customers would actually prefer smalls. They use small Jay Lor mixers for heifer rations and close up cows, and it's easier for them to fine tune the ration.

On my farm, the small squares are easiest to deal with, I don't need to tub grind, and on -30 degree days, I just throw a bunch of bales in and be done.

I'll keep my ears open for anyone looking for a double basket rake though Hayden. I have some relation in SD that do a lot of grassland, and would fit in there real well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

R23, R23A and R2300 are all 23' width, 6 bar rakes. The R23A has full size caster wheels that ride nicer and don't have the occasional flat problems that the 18" trailer wheels had on the 23. Not sure if all the 23A rakes had the improved bar bearings but thats when they started. R2300 is hydraulic fold, the others are manual. Biggest draw back on all of them is the inability to raise the rake over unraked rows to turn, but you learn to live with it. All models have hydraulically adjustable windrow width, on the go. Watch for loose bar bearings on the models with the early bearings, also check the caster wheel bearings, the top bearing was vulnerable to moisture intrusion. The R23 and maybe the R23A needs the last windguard bar removed on each basket. Overall they are a tough rakes. Any questions just ask! I got some short video clips of the R2300 in action last alfalfa cutting. I could send those to a phone if someone wanted.

Good chance you could get a pretty good deal on auction this winter.

My brother just went to an R2300 a couple seasons ago, now he might need to get something bigger to work with his 16' mower. He's a little leery of going away from Vermeer.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Colby said:


> Are you looking for a R23 or R23A? They're good rakes and are worth owning in my opinion. Also the John Deere 705 is the same thing just painted green. I believe you can get a good one under 7500


Looking at either an R23 or an R23a. Don't really know the difference though. And if I did buy the Deere version, I'd have to paint it...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> R23, R23A and R2300 are all 23' width, 6 bar rakes. The R23A has full size caster wheels that ride nicer and don't have the occasional flat problems that the 18" trailer wheels had on the 23. Not sure if all the 23A rakes had the improved bar bearings but thats when they started. R2300 is hydraulic fold, the others are manual. Biggest draw back on all of them is the inability to raise the rake over unraked rows to turn, but you learn to live with it. All models have hydraulically adjustable windrow width, on the go. Watch for loose bar bearings on the models with the early bearings, also check the caster wheel bearings, the top bearing was vulnerable to moisture intrusion. The R23 and maybe the R23A needs the last windguard bar removed on each basket. Overall they are a tough rakes. Any questions just ask! I got some short video clips of the R2300 in action last alfalfa cutting. I could send those to a phone if someone wanted.
> 
> Good chance you could get a pretty good deal on auction this winter.


Thanks Gearclash! That's the stuff I gotta know!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Looking at either an R23 or an R23a. Don't really know the difference though. And if I did buy the Deere version, I'd have to paint it...


If you do that, it'll immediately drop in price......


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

I know of two R23 rakes in the $6500 range available at a dealer in West Virginia. There was an R24A for sale near Gleason, WI. It may have been sold by now though.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Stack, the right R24/A might be in your budget and that is hydraulic fold and also has hydraulic lift for the baskets. There was also an R21 but they are few.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

With the reel pipe brg problems I experienced with my R23 that I purchased new I'd opt for rake with updated brgs. I still remember the difficulty of moving rake from transport to field position?(vice-verse) when going from one field to the other having to traverse a narrow gate. My rake had the lawn mower size castor tires that were tough to roll in bumpy soil. Then after raking was completed unplugging the HOT orbit motor supply hoses


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

The current bearings will retro-fit. You may need a drilling template that is also available.

Usually, Grandpa or Mrs. or in some cases 12-year-old Junior are the ones that do the raking. For that reason, it is worth considering the hydraulic fold. The manual fold is not hard to do but if the ground is rough or you are on a hillside, it is much more difficult.

If your oil is super hot, you may need to look at the tractor settings. However, if your tractor is PFC or closed-center there are some other changes needed on the rake. The rake is set up for open-center so it will circulate all the oil the tractor can pump.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

There is a JD version on auction time here in pa.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Tractor House has 3 or 4 2300s listed for 10K or less! I think a couple of them were 8.5K

HTH, Dave


----------

